# ISO different ways to prepare hotdogs



## tdiprincess (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok so, my husband loves hotdogs. He grew up with basically the same things for dinner. He's used to having hotdogs almost everyday. Growing up, I liked hotdogs more than burgers. Well, while we were dating, it was during the summertime and I got "hotdogged out" of hotdogs. Is there any ideas on how to spruce up the hotdog so I'm happy and my husband?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 11, 2007)

Gosh I will forage and put almost anything on the dogs. Love kinchee.  Of course kraut, cole slaw, pickles, chopped olives, and of course all the usual stuff like ketchup, mustard, chili, cheese, you know the wroks.

Love Chicage style dogs - Google for recipe.

Then of course I love my chili dog casserole.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 11, 2007)

tdiprincess said:


> Ok so, my husband loves hotdogs. He grew up with basically the same things for dinner. He's used to having hotdogs almost everyday. Growing up, I liked hotdogs more than burgers. Well, while we were dating, it was during the summertime and I got "hotdogged out" of hotdogs. Is there any ideas on how to spruce up the hotdog so I'm happy and my husband?


 
How about an Italian Dog

Italian hot dog

Breakfast Burrito Dog

Hot Dog Breakfast Burrito

Try topping your dawg with bacon & diced avocado

Or - One of my faves... *Pink's*

Pinks Hot Dogs


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2007)

Pig in a blanket is good. I like the raw altogether with a cup of tomato juice.


----------



## Constance (Dec 11, 2007)

I love hot dogs. 

One thing the kids (and I) always loved is hot dogs cut up in macaroni and cheese or baked beans. 

You can also make a great appetizer with hot dogs. Mix together a small jar of mustard and another of current (or apple or grape) jelly in a saucepan and heat, stirring frequently until the sauce is smooth and bubbling. In the meantime, slice the hot dogs diagonally, and add to sauce. Let simmer for a while until the dogs cooked.

Have you done the Pigs in a Blanket, where you wrap the crescent rolls around the hot dogs and bake them on a cookie sheet?


----------



## Constance (Dec 11, 2007)

auntdot said:


> ....Then of course I love my chili dog casserole.




Would mind sharing that recipe, Aunt Dot?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, yum, Constance, you just remind me of favorite of myne hot dogs and noodles fried up, yum. And for pig in a blanket I like to use pastry dough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2007)

I was googling for something similar to a recipe I have at home for hot dogs with baked beans and came upon this page: Hot Dog Recipes - Recipes with Hot Dogs 

Should keep you busy for a while


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2007)

I like cut up hot dogs fried up with some bacon and onion and then some baked beans added. I have a pic on here somewhere. Nice quick lunch or dinner served on a couple slices of bread. I eat hot dogs raw, too, on a bun with some mustard. It tastes better to me than a bologna sandwich. And of course with the various toppings like mentioned.
My favorites are Smith's skinned, made right here in Erie, but maybe for a "changeup" you could buy a different brand... foot longs, ballpark franks, kosher..... Maybe instead of a regular bun, try those New England buns like HoJos used to have. Those add a nice twist.
I love hotdogs probably as much as your husband. Even took 'em to school as a kid in grade school like I mentioned above. On a bun with mustard.
Sure with I still had those old metal lunchboxes......


----------



## jet (Dec 11, 2007)

*Hot dog wraps*
Hot dogs (sliced)
Tortillas
Tomato (chopped)
Hot pepper rings (aka banana peppers)
Onion (chopped)
Celery seed
Dill pickles
Brown mustard


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2007)

How about "Cabbage & Weiners" ??  Cabbage cooked (with a little bacon drippings) and Weenies cut up into bite size pieces. Serve with hot cornbread cakes with a little mustard on the side. Take a bite of weenie dipped in the mustard, followed by a bite of corn bread...You'll think you are eating a Corn Dog It's really good if you like all of the components!


Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2007)

I just opend the Frig, and saw a jar of Italian Olive Salad from Central Grocery...I bet it would be good on a Hot Dog!! Kind of a 'Muffuletta Dog'!


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 11, 2007)

these all sound like good ideas. I have tried the mac and cheese, I liked that growing up. But he likes it separated. But he did like the breakfast burrito and few of the other ideas. The hotdog wraps sound good and using it as an appetizer sounds really really good. These are things I want to try! 
I grew up in an Italian home...the Italian hot dog is soooo much better with some good Italian sausage, I can't picture it with the same toppings.. I might try it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE hot dogs, I've been craving a nathans with chili in a potato bun for a few days, actually.

I've cut up hot dogs and put it in spaghetti before, in place of ground beef/turkey.

You could finely dice the hot dogs up and fry them, and sprinkle them on a salad.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to slice them lengthwise and fry them, then make a sandwich of them!

Hot dogs and kraut was a family favorite growing up. 

Chunked, fried and slathered with BBQ sauce, on a bun with cheese and onions
is good too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 12, 2007)

Wrap hotdog in bacon and grill (Nathan's hotdogs are wonderful this way)
Get the big, fat hotdogs and split (but not all the way through), fill with cooked mashed potatoes, top with cheese, bake in oven until everything is hot and cheese is melted (350 for about 30 minutes or so) and this is especially good with kielbasa
As mentioned, pigs in a blanket but add different "fillings" i.e., different cheeses (pepperjack maybe?), bacon, mustard, ketchup, sauerkraut and brown spicy mustard, etc.


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 12, 2007)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> I LOVE hot dogs, I've been craving a nathans with chili in a potato bun for a few days, actually.
> 
> I've cut up hot dogs and put it in spaghetti before, in place of ground beef/turkey.
> 
> You could finely dice the hot dogs up and fry them, and sprinkle them on a salad.



Funny my uncle owns nathan's.. i like the dicing the hotdogs up and sprinkling them in salad...sounds good


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 13, 2007)

And nobody has mentioned the "Octodog"? Ok - you need a sharp knife and a steady hand ... starting about 1-inch from one end ... slit the weiner in half, turn 90º and repeat - then turn 45º and repeat, and another 90º and repeat one last time (I think I got all the angles right). You should now have a weiner with a 1-inch body and 8 tenticles ... (if it's too difficult you can probably get by with just 4 or 6 cuts) ... drop into a pot of boiling water until cooked thru .... serve on top of mac-n-cheese or pork-n-beans/baked beans .... looks like an octopus!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, yum, Constance, you just remind me of favorite of myne hot dogs and noodles fried up, yum. And for pig in a blanket I like to use pastry dough.



I too love pigs in a blanket.  But instead of pastry dough, I encase my hot dog in raw bread dough, after the first rise.  Let it rise again, and bake until golden brown.  You can also add fillings inside the dough before rolling it around the hot dog.  Cheese works great, along with diced onion.  Then, when done, you simply cut the end off, slather the outside with butter, and squirt your favorite condoments inside the "blanket".

Yum!

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## elaine l (Dec 13, 2007)

Slice them up and deep fry.  Also deep fry potato chunks too.  Toss in a paper bag and serve in a basket.

Also, my mother used to cook them in stewed tomatoes with chopped onion and serve over potatoes that she put through a ricer.


----------



## Moosetoo (Dec 13, 2007)

This has been a favorite in my house for a long time. 

Hot Dog Pie

2 (8 ounce) cans pillsbury *refrigerated crescent dinner rolls* 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup shredded cheese (provolone works best)
1 (10 ounce) package hot dogs, sliced 
1 tablespoon grated parmeasan cheese 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper, if desired 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Unroll one of the crescent dough tubes and separate triangles.
In a 9-inch pie plate, press pieces together to form a crust.
In a mixing bowl, combine sliced hot dogs, 2 eggs, mozzarella cheese, parmesan cheese and black pepper, if desired.
Pour into crust.
Unroll the second crescent dough tube and cut into long strips.
Crisscross strips to form a lattice top; flute edges.
Bake uncovered, 30-45 minutes, or until knife inserted near center comes out clean.
Cool 10 minutes.
This is very versitile. You can substitute any cooked meat--or tuna. You can add some veggies (broccoli, cooked carrots, chopped spinach) and you can use any cheese you like. Swiss works good with cooked chicken.

If you feed more than 4 people, you may want to make two...leftovers heat up quickly in the microwave.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 13, 2007)

Curly dogs!!!  Take the dog, slice into it length wise but don't cut all the way through.  Then slice into segments about 3/4" long, but don't cut all the way through, leave at least 1/8" meat.  Drop in a deep fryer.  they will open up and curl. When they are done they will fit nicely on a hamburger bun.  Put your relish, onions etc in the middle and enjoy.  We used to serve them this way at a little grill shop we ran.


----------



## Constance (Dec 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, yum, Constance, you just remind me of favorite of myne hot dogs and noodles fried up, yum. And for pig in a blanket I like to use pastry dough.



I've never had them that way, Charlie...I'll bet that's yummy!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 13, 2007)

My dad used to slice the weiners length-wise, insert cheese, and then wrapped them with partially cooked bacon held on with toothpicks. Then he would either bake them or grill them.  Served with baked beans they were to die for!  Not great for the cholesterol but they sure were good.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think the method of preparation (boiled or fried) is as important as the variety of hot dog.  To my taste the best commonly available frank (in my area) is the Boar's Head brand natural casing beef frank slowly fried.  To wit, to my taste, there's no method of preparation that'll  make an Ocscar Meyer delisch.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 13, 2007)

Hot dog goulash ( my grandmothers recipe)
about 8 hot dogs cut into 1 inch pieces
4 or 5 large potatoes cut into chunks
large union cut into strips 
water
salt
paprika
basically boil until potatoes are done and create a thick sauce ( with chunks of potato still left to eat)
may sound kinda funky but it actually works

also, hot dogs cut up in pea soup, or cur up in chili

with hot onions
fry onions and garlic in oil
add a little kechup, vinegar, tobasco sauce, salt, pepper ...


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 13, 2007)

the pie sounds really good... and easy... i like the idea of trying a goulash. Thanks guys...I'm looking for variety and I have lots of different ways to start experimenting with! Thanks all!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 14, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> My dad used to slice the weiners length-wise, insert cheese, and then wrapped them with partially cooked bacon held on with toothpicks. Then he would either bake them or grill them. Served with baked beans they were to die for! Not great for the cholesterol but they sure were good.


 
Mom used to do the same thing! She would pan fry (low to med-low) the bacon just enough to half-cook it and render out most of the fat ... then wrap around a weiner that was split most of the way through and inserted with a bit of mild cheddar - wrapped with the bacon (held in place with toothpicks) and baked until done. Served with pork-n-beans heated out of the can, sauteed diced onions with a can of pork-n-beans and a big dollop of ketchup and a teaspoon of brown sugar, or baked beans. 

Another one of those comfort foods from my childhood .....


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 14, 2007)

the bacon wrapped sounds good... these ideas all sound yummy!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 14, 2007)

You could...

Grill them (preferred)  
Roast them (over hot flame)
Boil them (in a pot of water)
Spin them (rotesserie style)
Pan Fry them (aka sear)
Stir Fry them (in a wok)
Deep Fry them (any way you please)
Nuke Them (Microwave)


----------



## Caine (Dec 14, 2007)

*The Whistle Pig*​ 
One 1/4 pound hot dog
1 slice cheddar cheese, cut into 4 equal strips
2 slices of bacon, partially cooked

Make a slit into, but not through, the hot dog, starting and finishing approximatelky 1/4 inch from each end. Stuff the cheese strips into the slit in the hot dog. Wrap the partially cooked bacon strips around the hot dog, securing with a toothpick at each end and one in the middle. Grill or broil the hot dog on all sides until bacon is crip and cheese is melted. Serve on an extra special hot dog bun with condiments of choice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2007)

TWo ways that I forgot are (and this is myfavorite, but can only be had with an open fire) skewere with a freshly cut willow or alder branch, and roast in a camp, or cook fire.  Must include good freinds, children and good times.  The second method is to cook ordinary pork and beens, or doctored baked beans in a sauce pan, with the hot dogs whole, and mixed in with the beans.

But yeah, I like all of the other suggestions a whole bunch too.  

Most importantly, try several different brands of hot dogs.  Each tastes different.  You have to find the brand you like.  For instance, I recently tried an "economy" brand called Cher-Brand, from one of our local supermarkets.  It was a great taasting hot dog, in natural casing.  I also like Volwurth's (expensive), and one of our local butcher's freshly made varieties.  Hebrew National brand is good as well.  In San Diego, I really like "Wrath Blackhawk" brand.  I don't like Oscar Meyer, and Ball Park.  There is a realy cheap brand whose name escapes me right now, but that is sold at Wal Mart that is bad as well.  And yet, I have a nephew that will only eat Oscar Meyer.  

The point is, every brand has a different taste and texture. You have to find the ones you like best.

Oh, and another favorite way to eat hot dogs for me is to eat a cold hot dog while sitting in a comfortable chair, watching something on the tube, and stripping the "skin" from a skinless hot dog with my teeth, and then munhcing the hot dog.  I've been doing this odd thing since I was a young child.  It's just a thing I do.

Never said I was normal.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sage™ (Dec 15, 2007)

I love hot dogs with left over spaghetti sauce on them instead of chili.
I make pigs in a blanket with little sizzler's and refrigerated flaky biscuits..splitting the biscuits in half then wrapping around


----------



## *amy* (Dec 15, 2007)

tdi, can you stand, yet another, hot dog idea? 

This may sound like an odd combo, but I like a hot dog w mustard & a side of kasha varnishkas - or a potato knish with mustard.

Or a hot dog & pierogies on the side. I keep the frozen Mrs. T's on hand from time to time.  There are lots of recipe ideas here, like this Perogie & kielbasa dish. You could use hot dogs in place of kielbasa.  (Think sausage/peppers/onions sammich):

Mrs T's Pierogies Food Services
Click around the site.  There are some pierogie & hot dog casserole ideas, i.e. sauerkraut, dogs & pierogies, etc.)

Coney Island Casserole
Hormel Recipes Site > Recipe Details

Click around the Hormel site. There use to be a silly chili dog recipe -- chili, onions, cheddar cheese, hot dog served on a hamburger bun.  (Reminded me of a Tommy's burger.)  Serve with potato wedges (or chili cheese fries) on the side.


----------



## Elf (Dec 15, 2007)

Heres one thats different; put your hot dogs in a blender, add bake beans and blend. Then spread this on a rye bread.  Sound weird, but good.  You can use cocktail rye and serve at a party and no one will queses what it is.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2007)

Elf said:


> Heres one thats different; put your hot dogs in a blender, add bake beans and blend. Then spread this on a rye bread. Sound weird, but good. You can use cocktail rye and serve at a party and no one will queses what it is.


 
Nor do I think I would want to tell them 

That's different alright. I wonder how it would be as a dip?  I may have to find out one of these Sundays watching the games on TV.
Do you cook, blend and serve warm, or blend and then nuke? Not that it would have to be cooked....


----------



## Elf (Dec 15, 2007)

Actually the hot dogs taste better if grilled or broiled. I've always had it cold but warm sound like a very good variation.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 15, 2007)

*uck*

my late husband loved fried hot dog with mustard and peanut butter in a sandwich.  thought it was just awful but made them for him just the same.

babetoo


----------



## Constance (Dec 15, 2007)

The mustard and peanut butter would combine to give an oriental flavor to the dog. Might not be bad.


----------

